# polishing stainless steel exhaust



## Reactiv (Jul 12, 2010)

hi,

quick one really just wanted to what the standard procedure is for maintaining the polished look on an exhaist.

i have some 0000 grade wool and autosol at the ready. tardis didnt seem to shift some of the tar spots so i'm hoping a bit more force will help.

anyway i read that people seal the finish on the exhaust. is this something i need to do having used autosol? do i have to use a ss specifc product (they're quite expensive) or can i give it a wipe over with autoglym hd wax? will that work?

sorry for all the questions but the exhaust is not in the car yet so.i figire this.is the perfect time to do this. also once its on it means it'll be a lot harder to.maintain/get to all parts of it.

any advice appreciated!


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

Reactiv said:


> hi,
> 
> quick one really just wanted to what the standard procedure is for maintaining the polished look on an exhaist.
> 
> ...


Autosol will be fine but i'd try without the wite wool first just an MF. If that doesnt work then step up to the wool as well.

Can't see HD wax standing up to the temps the exhaust tip will reach. Users on here rate Blackfire All Metal Sealant highly!


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

I just use autosol with fine wire wool then just autosol on its own every wash/detail/valet keeps the tips great if used regular


----------



## Reactiv (Jul 12, 2010)

blackfire is expensive! unless its possible to buy samples. defo needing the wire wool at the mo!


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

As said either autosol or the megs all metal is a good one and '000' gauge wire wool.
The HD wax will struggle to fend off high exhaust temps but somethig like FK1000p will work better, is very good value and can use it on your wheels too. The massive pot will probably last you your whole life


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Megs NXT All Metal Polish is a cheap polish and sealant and works well.


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

Is this a new system you've had fitted, or is this a used one you've bought or one that was already on the car?

I ask because I've seen a few that people have had fitted & never bothered to keep on top of them from day 1, resulting in very stubborn deposits that over time even wire wool wouldn't touch. Luckily I've kept on top of mine since day 1 & it doesn't look any different. I prefer to use Autosol as I've read it gives a better shine than Megs metal polish, but I've not tried it to compare:thumb:.


----------



## Babalu826 (Aug 7, 2011)

Ive opted to use JetSeal on most everything. Works well on the exhaust and definitely makes it easier to clean.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Autosol & wire wool, if you are struggling with the wire wool, put some Autosol on a polishing pad on a DA and it comes up superb. Here's mine http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=220902


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

*Polishing light haze from stainless exhaust*

........


----------

